# Photos from the field



## Jerry7777 (Mar 13, 2012)

Just a few from past field herping trips mostly inverts.
Black widows









Crab spider with fly




Wolf Spider




Dragonfly




Purseweb spider




Scorpion




Three toed box turtles








Common snapper




Toad




Ringneck snake




Young Eastern Hognose












Eastern Coachwhip snake








Gray Treefrog




Just a few of thousands!!


----------



## GeoTerraTestudo (Mar 13, 2012)

Great stuff! I love pix from the field.


----------



## wellington (Mar 13, 2012)

Great pics. I hate, hate, hate spiders  But that wolf spider sure has a cuuute face


----------



## nicoleandrocky (Mar 13, 2012)

Cool pics! Im not too into the spiders though! Especially the big ones.... 
But the turtles and torts are a different story


----------



## Missy (Mar 13, 2012)

Great pics, love the snapper


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Mar 13, 2012)

Nice picture, really like the hognose and coachwhip.


----------



## terryo (Mar 13, 2012)

Wonderful pictures. I love seeing pictures like this. I go hiking in the woods all the time and the only thing I see is trees.


----------



## l0velesly (Mar 13, 2012)

I'm getting the chills! Macro spiders scare me!


----------



## Jacqui (Mar 19, 2012)

You took some awesome pictures. I loved the face on that spider. Which one is your fondest memory picture?


----------



## dmarcus (Mar 19, 2012)

Very nice photo's...


----------



## Yvonne G (Mar 19, 2012)

I have always had a soft spot for the wolf spiders. I love the way they can jump. They just seem to have personality.

I can appreciate that female black widows are very pretty, however, they do give me the willies!


----------



## EddieW (Mar 19, 2012)

Snakes make me cringe!! But I love the picture of the sapping turtle lol


----------



## ascott (Mar 19, 2012)

Beautiful pics.....of course I rushed past the black widow ones (one of the few creatures that provokes the shoe monster to take over ) but I thoroughly enjoyed them....thank you for sharing....

And Terryo....LMAO...


----------



## Jerry7777 (Mar 19, 2012)

Jacqui said:


> You took some awesome pictures. I loved the face on that spider. Which one is your fondest memory picture?



I really like the Purseweb shot because it was the first and only one i've ever found. Loading more pics to post to photobucket now. be back soon!


----------



## Jacqui (Mar 19, 2012)

Jerry7777 said:


> Jacqui said:
> 
> 
> > You took some awesome pictures. I loved the face on that spider. Which one is your fondest memory picture?
> ...




More??? Yippy!!!!


----------



## Jerry7777 (Mar 19, 2012)

Here's a few from New Mexico last summer. 
Scorpion




Windscorpion




Wolf spider








Ground Mantids












A few from closer to home.
Jumping spider








Walking stick








Stick Mantis




Blue/purple grasshopper




I just got this one today, a friend found it yesterday and brought it to me today.
Oklahoma Trapdoor spider


----------

